# Baseboard with PEX



## nickelec (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey all I have 3 rooms a hall and a bathroom I'm looking to to run 1/2 PEX from a manifold supplied by 1" PEX the rooms are small the biggest is ,13x13 I been reading that 3/4 is the way to go what say you guys

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you must continue 1 inch to the rooms otherwise you will get hydraulic bind and no heat..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Without having seen the project I would probably up size to 1-1/4" to be on the safe side. Up sizing might not give the full amount of a full size pipe the whole way but it does create a buffer zone that ups the wtf units. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

1” is correct. At each location don’t forget the arresters! You’re system will last ten times longer.


----------



## nickelec (Oct 12, 2018)

I'll be doing the baseboard on 2nd floor plan to put a manifold in a Central location I can feed with 1/10 and supply baseboard loops with 1/2 house will be spray foam insulated all new windows so pretty tight 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec (Oct 12, 2018)

Tried to upload a plan but it's not working

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nickelec said:


> Tried to upload a plan but it's not working
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


try uploading this https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Does your name mean Nickel and Dime? Here's what you get for 5 cents worth of advice...My contribution :


TATA!

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Does your name mean Nickel and Dime? Here's what you get for 5 cents worth of advice...My contribution :
> 
> 
> TATA!
> ...


lol..looks like that pussy is working real hard....................:vs_laugh:


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

are you trying to run all 3 rooms on one circuit in series? Or are you going to feed each room with its own 1/2" supply and return to the manifold?
Maybe 3/4" reverse return trunks with 1/2" branches to each radiator would work properly. You'd likely only get about a gallon per minute or so out of each 1/2" reverse return loop so size your radiators accordingly.


----------



## nickelec (Oct 12, 2018)

Supply 3 rooms with there own loops

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

nickelec said:


> Supply 3 rooms with there own loops
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


1/2 inch will be fine. Size your baseboards for 1 gallon per minute.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

nickelec said:


> Hey all I have 3 rooms a hall and a bathroom I'm looking to to run 1/2 PEX from a manifold supplied by 1" PEX the rooms are small the biggest is ,13x13 I been reading that 3/4 is the way to go what say you guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





It's pex. it's cheap. Just run 3/4" loops and not worry about inadequate size. You've already been told that 3/4" is the way to go and you haven't said youre against it for a specific reason so I assume it's about money. If you're already doing the work yourself than you are saving a lot in labor cost and you shouldn't try to pinch pennies by cutting corners. 



1/2" instead of 3/4" is a lot more restriction. If you go with 3/4" you're circulator pump(s) won't have to work as hard and you can set them to a slower speed saving you electricity cost.



Years from now you or your kin will go to sell it. It's scary enough to a buyer to hear that a guy did his own heating system. It's even worse if someone looks at it and can find a couple of obvious ways you cut corners. Then the whole system is in question.


What have you got to lose by going up to 3/4" except a little more money on doing it right?


I also vote that you use aluminum skinned pex like viega fosta pex as you won't have to worry about rodents chewing through it which does happen and usually in the worst places.


Give me one good reason to go with 1/2 instead of 3/4 other than cost?


----------



## nickelec (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm definitely not against it at all cost isn't the issue I just want to do it right that's all

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So many undersized responses. 

2" to ensure trouble free operation for the life of the building.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Alan said:


> So many undersized responses.
> 
> 2" to ensure trouble free operation for the life of the building.


Wait, undersized jokes in here? 
All ya got to do is scrape the sides.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Why ask if you already know everything? Guys said it's undersized. SMDH


----------

